# Motor Drehrichtung Definition



## Senator42 (9 Januar 2013)

Wann dreht ein Motor rechtsrum?

wenn ich auf die Welle sehe und die dreht im Uhzeigersinn, oder 
wenn ich auf den Lüfter sehe und der dreht im Uhzeigersinn?

gibt es eine DIN dazu?


----------



## M-Ott (9 Januar 2013)

Mit einer Norm kann ich nicht dienen, aber es ist so, dass ein Motor rechtsherum läuft, wenn der Motor bei Blick  auf das (Haupt-)Wellenende im Uhrzeigersinn dreht.


----------



## thomas_1975 (9 Januar 2013)

Die Meinungen gehen bei diesem Thema wohl in beide Richtungen

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/37711-Drehrichtung-Asynchronmotor

gruß Thomas


----------



## Tommi (9 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

wenn man auf das Wellenende schaut, im Uhrzeigersinn, also wie M-Ott sagt.
Ich habe auch Kollegen gefragt, die Antwort kam wie aus der Pistole geschossen.

Eine Norm weiß ich aber auch nicht.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## miami (9 Januar 2013)

Ich habe gelernt, die Drehrichtung ist vom Motor auf die Maschine blickend zu sehen. Man hockt sich quasi auf den Motor uns schaut zur Maschine.


----------



## Znarf (9 Januar 2013)

Hallo
Mein Tabellenbuch verweist auf Anschlussbezeichnungen und Drehsinn für DIN VDE 0530 Teil 8 IEC 34-8​umlaufende elektrische Maschinen

Und sagt:

Bei einem Wellenende mit Blick auf die Stirnseite des Wellenendes ist die Drehrichtung im Uhrzeigersinn die Rechtsdrehung.
Bei ungleichen Wellenenden gilt die Stirnseite des dickeren Wellenendes, bei gleichen Wellenenden gilt die Seite die nicht auf der Seite des Kommutators oder der Schleifringe liegt (sonst Vereinbarung treffen). 


Gruß

Andreas


----------



## van (9 Januar 2013)

Ich kenne es auch mit dem Blick auf die Welle, nicht auf das Lüfterad. 

So steht's auch in meinem alten Schulbuch


----------



## doctorVLT (10 Januar 2013)

*100%ig*

Kann mich nur anschliessen dass es hier in Europa usw. klar definiert ist. Rechtsdrehfeld ist derfall wenn man von der Abtriebsseite/Lastseite her auf den Motor schaut und dieser sich im Uhrzeigersinn bewegt. Also a- seitig schaut. B-seit , wo das Lüfterrad ist eben nicht, obwohl da bei Pumpen und Lüftern oft der Pfeil andersherum zeigt.
Das ist 100%ig sicher. 
Bei 2 Wellenenden ist rechtsdrehfeld im Uhrzeigersinn immer da wo kein Lüfterrad ist.

Aber Achtung da es in USA und Japan genau umgekehrt ist....die machen vieles anders und ihre "Extrawurst"

Gruß
DOC


----------

